# a few quick suggestions please



## ta2dguy (Dec 29, 2009)

i am looking into buying proper seeds online for the first time and if i could get a few quick ideas from some people that would be great.  i like growing a stalky, fat budded, early finishing strain   but am not stuck only on that. i have looked at alot of different sites and sooooo many different strains that deciding for the first time is impossible so i am looking to experiences from people to guide me a bit. i am not cheaping it by any means but i dont see me paying 300 bux for a few seeds either.... not yet .  if i could find good variety packs it would be nice too cuz i would like 5 or 6 different strains the first time around.  thanks for your help. happy growing.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

If you purchase your seeds through the Nirvana Banner at the at the top of the page, it helps our forum and all is good


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 29, 2009)

here is what I like...but it is like a brand of coffee, or cigarettes...every one has an oppinion.  So here is mine of stuff that I have grown out.

Dr. Atomic:  Blueberry Jam, Atomic Northern Lights
Joey Weed: C99xAK47 (growing atm, so not sure of yeild yet...but so far so good)
Paradise:  Afghani #1, Skunk #1 (these I bought yrs ago, not sure if they are still avaliable)
Serious:  AK 47 (I also grew out their chronic yrs ago, outdoors, but was not really impressed, maybe bad pheno's?, cause I have freinds who love it.)

Good Luck on your hunt...I have a wish list a mile long...lol..so I'll spare you that.


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks pcduck, i will definitely be buying some strains over time from nirvana, all i hear is good stuff about them.

thanks to you too lf for your help  i am going to add blueberry jam and ak47 to my list  which now consists of  

blueberry jam
ak 47
c99 
apollo 11
sour cream
...... still need one more, something purple would be nice.

i will be ordering theses seeds over the next 2 weeks and will start a grow journal to document how it goes.  thanks again for the help. happy growing.


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 29, 2009)

ok  i got it,  purple kush for the last one.  now i have what i think is going to be a great starting selection of seeds.

blueberry jam
ak 47
c99 
apollo 11
sour cream
purple kush

this should be fun and tasty, thanks for the help.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't think you could get the PK in seed form?  I thought it was clone only?  Where did you find seeds?  Cause I want some!


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 29, 2009)

i have a friend that is growing a "supposed" purple kush crop and has clones from that. he also is growing chronic which  i have already grown and has some ak47 seeds that he is willing to part with so part of the search is over but i will ask more about his pk and where he got it.


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2009)

If you really want to try something different try looking over on seedbay...they hve some sick crosses...I am growing out some Rez SD x Chemdog DD and some Sensi Star x Chemdog D...both strains are looking dank right now..i am a lil more then halfway through flowering right now...They hve some Pre '98 Bubba X Tang Tang that I am eyeballing right now...


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks hamster, i will keep that info handy. i have peeked at your gj on those strains and i wouldnt mind a few of those stinkin up the place.

on the pk in seed form i dont know where to get them but the strain my friend is growing is called  early purple kush and was grown from seeds from bc bud depot.  that is close enough for me, i would like some true pk to grow but ther are a thousand strains i have seen that get my mouth watering  .  early pk  it is  .  happy growing.


----------

